# sideways fish



## piranhaRsweet (Apr 11, 2007)

what is going on with my fish?? he swims normal but when he turns he goes completly sideways. any ideas why he does this. I have three rb in a 55


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

i think he is about to start floating around with the current doing backflips until eventually...


----------



## piranhaRsweet (Apr 11, 2007)

so u r telling me my fish is going to die?


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

check your params...if they are fine add salt and slime coat and raise temp

is he gasping for air or hovering at the top of the tank?


----------



## piranhaRsweet (Apr 11, 2007)

he is no where close to the top of the tank. My water hardness was high, would this cause him to swim sideways?


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> so u r telling me my fish is going to die?


its not a good sign but its not certain death at all, just check the water, do a large water change and add salt to your tank to reduce stress. did you do anything to induce stress? move them or anything. check para, temp and all that good stuff. its happen to me before. if you find the problem and fix it it will be fine. P's are forgiving fish.

KEEP US UPDATED!!!
[/quote]

also is he labor breathing? (fast)


----------



## piranhaRsweet (Apr 11, 2007)

how to do tell if he is "labor breathing?"


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> how to do tell if he is "labor breathing?"


opening and closing his mouth real fast like if he just ran 1000 miles


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

kilicar said:


> how to do tell if he is "labor breathing?"


opening and closing his mouth real fast like if he just ran 1000 miles
[/quote]

Fish can run? lol im sorry i had to do it


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

holmes4 said:


> how to do tell if he is "labor breathing?"


opening and closing his mouth real fast like if he just ran 1000 miles
[/quote]

Fish can run? lol im sorry i had to do it
[/quote]









or swam


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

BlackLabel said:


> check your params...if they are fine add salt and slime coat and raise temp
> 
> is he gasping for air or hovering at the top of the tank?


I wouldn't go about adding salt if there's no need for it.

You sure he's not just "flaring"?

Mine do it occasionally, it's perfectly normal.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

stevedave said:


> check your params...if they are fine add salt and slime coat and raise temp
> 
> is he gasping for air or hovering at the top of the tank?


I wouldn't go about adding salt if there's no need for it.

You sure he's not just "flaring"?

Mine do it occasionally, it's perfectly normal.
[/quote]
That what I was thinking as I began to read the post. Although "flashing". Usually means thier pissed, which could be a number of reasons why, including bad Paremeters.


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

77gp454 said:


> check your params...if they are fine add salt and slime coat and raise temp
> 
> is he gasping for air or hovering at the top of the tank?


I wouldn't go about adding salt if there's no need for it.

You sure he's not just "flaring"?

Mine do it occasionally, it's perfectly normal.
[/quote]
That what I was thinking as I began to read the post. Although "flashing". Usually means thier pissed, which could be a number of reasons why, including bad Paremeters.

[/quote]

My paramaters are tip-top. Whenever I see them do it is when they're both swimming pretty close to each other across the tank really fast. Sometimes on their way back, they'll tilt sideways a bit towards the other. I figure they're just trying to get a better position on the other, like a race ya know.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds like thier playing "Chicken"


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury Forum*_


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

stevedave said:


> check your params...if they are fine add salt and slime coat and raise temp
> 
> is he gasping for air or hovering at the top of the tank?


I wouldn't go about adding salt if there's no need for it.

You sure he's not just "flaring"?

Mine do it occasionally, it's perfectly normal.
[/quote]
That what I was thinking as I began to read the post. Although "flashing". Usually means thier pissed, which could be a number of reasons why, including bad Paremeters.

[/quote]

My paramaters are tip-top. Whenever I see them do it is when they're both swimming pretty close to each other across the tank really fast. Sometimes on their way back, they'll tilt sideways a bit towards the other. I figure they're just trying to get a better position on the other, like a race ya know.
[/quote]

Sounds perfectly normal to me.


----------

